# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Visit to Singapore

## marcosmithw

As per my view, you want to visit unique place in short time which is little tough,but possible too. Because there are couple of places where you would enjoy with your family/friends/partner. I would like to recommend Sentosa in Singapore. I love this place where wonderful beach located. Malayisia is also good place, i am also planning to visit it in next month.

----------


## mikehussy

Go Straight to the 2 Casinos. Just kidding. Seriously. Seriously, you might be disappointed by the Singapore trip. Go watch Anthony Bourdain's Layover, Singapore episode, then watch his other episode and you can clearly see the lack of energy and enthusiasm while he was filming i Singapore.





Flights to Cape Town from London | Flights to Johannesburg from Manchester

----------


## rommalassy

Singapore is a beautiful places. they have many beaches and hotels.I like singapore.

if you like singapore and want fly then you can get best deal with .

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Singapore is very beautiful city-state which has so many best places to visit. National Orchid Garden, Singapore Botanic Gardens, Flight Experience, Singapore Zoo, Marina Bay, Gardens By The Bay, Asian Civilisations Museum, Cookery Magic etc are best places in Singapore that people must have to see during trip.

----------


## GFI

Singapore is pretty good attraction in Asia basically it is an Island and measured as the smallest country. But its unique culture and outstanding beauty with lots of popular destinations attract tourist like Sentosa, Singapore Zoo, Universal Studios, Chinatown and Boat Quay are the main tourist’s attraction.

----------


## BartonDenley

Singapore experiences tropical weather, with relatively consistent temperatures ranging from 80 to 90 degrees year-round. Rain is more common towards the end of the year. Best time for visiting Singapore is June and July, November and December.

----------


## MickeyMine

Singapore is a wonderful country to visit for a holiday. I'm constantly amazed by the beauty of this little island city and I'm sure you will too. The top 5 beautiful places in Singapore which you should visit are Sentosa, Boat Quay, Botanic Gardens, Marina Bay and Orchard Road.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Singapore, an island city-state off southern Malaysia, is a global financial center with a tropical climate and multicultural population. Its colonial core centers on the Padang.

----------


## davidsmith36

Singapore is extremely wonderful city-state which has such a large number of best places to visit. National Orchid Garden, Singapore Botanic Gardens, Flight Experience, Singapore Zoo, Marina Bay, Gardens By The Bay, Asian Civilisations Museum, Cookery Magic and so on are best places in Singapore that individuals must need to see amid trek.

----------


## packers

Nice article really Appreciated.

----------


## davidsmith36

Singapore, an island city-state off southern Malaysia, is a global financial center with a tropical climate and multicultural population. Its colonial core centers on the Padang, a cricket field since the 1830s and now flanked by grand buildings such as City Hall, with its 18 Corinthian columns. In Singapore's circa-1820 Chinatown stands the red-and-gold Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, said to house one of Buddha's teeth.
Singapore is much more than the sum of its numerous attractions. Its constantly evolving, reinventing, and reimagg itself, with people who are passionate about creating new possibilities.

----------


## oscarwilde722

I will also join this trip because I am fond of travelling and I hope, I will enjoy a lot because I will see beautiful places and feel pleasure. I think, through visiting different areas, we can get rid of depression. Dissertation writing services.

----------

